# Another Zimmer interview (sherlock.Holmes)



## Hal (Jan 16, 2010)

Here guys
http://www.dp30.com/blog/2010/01/14/she ... s-zimmer/#


----------



## Blackster (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, Hal


----------



## Niah (Jan 17, 2010)

Totally, it is what it is and one must face it.

But the fact is that that doesn't mean that one has to conform to it either.

I believe that composers are artists and like any artists they are creative people who always manage to cirvumvent any obstacle that opposes the way they express themselfs through music. Either it be censorship, market forces, there is always a way.

On a more related note, like most folks I am very positively surprised by this zimmer score which was just interesting at first and now is really growing on me.


----------



## MacQ (Jan 17, 2010)

He's always a good interview. Love his socks!

~Stu


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 18, 2010)

He must have said "you know" like a thousand time in this video. I couldn't hear anything else.


----------



## johncarter (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr Pringles @ Mon Jan 18 said:


> He must have said "you know" like a thousand time in this video. I couldn't hear anything else.



Not only in this interview 
It's his trademark :D


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the headsup. I really enjoy watching Zimmer interviews in general.
Instead of babbling, bragging and philiosophing around which modes, scales and chords he used, he is talking about the essential of filmscoring - that's what I like about him.


----------

